# Advice re English Schools (Manzanillo or Colima)



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi guys,
I've recently finished my TEFL course in GDL and am now looking for work. Desperately missing the coast since I arrived here, Colima and Manzanillo have struck me as cities I would like to find work in...

I was hoping someone on the forum might have a) some general thoughts or advice about moving to these cities, and b) names of any language schools i could contact for job opportunities.

Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you searched for answers and/or asked your question at the Mexico forum at Dave’s ESL Café yet? If not, I reccomend it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a Spanish school but they might refer you
Spanish Language School - Experience learning Spanish in Mexico!

Also thru the University of Colima

Private tutoring may be your only option


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with Spark's final recommendation, generally english teachers do much better if they go out on their own. English schools tend to pay their teachers pitances ($30-$40 pesos an hour). Approach businesses in the area and try to offer them English programs.

Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember to get your FM3 amended by Immigration to allow you to work as an independent teacher before you start making the rounds.


----------

